
Francis Picabia, the Playboy Prankster of Modernism - tintinnabula
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/11/18/arts/design/francis-picabia-the-playboy-prankster-of-moderism.html
======
mjfl
This is so unbelievably boring to me, and I think the article tells me why.
This guy was born into wealth, didn't have to work, an international playboy:
his paintings were probably the most boring part of his life. At least an
article on his nightlife would be entertaining and no more spiritually
bankrupt than his hastily-done paintings.

